# New Bin Cages Large Enough?



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

I recently constructed two bin cages and was wondering how many mice would fit in each. They measure; 44cm x 28cm (or 17.5 inches x 11 inches). My thought is one buck or at a squeeze two does per cage. Thanks greatly and I'm looking forward to your opinions! (20Litre/5.6Gallon tubs so you know)


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

If they are eleven inches tall make sure they are secure as mice can jump really high but I have similar to this and two does go on perfect


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

They are 11 inches tall and I am working on the clip system as mine are a tad dodgy, They are secure and no gaps are present but I'd like to be 100%. Thanks for your quick reply and I am glad to hear that  Thought two would be fine as they live happier with a partner anyway, thanks again


----------

